# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Cần tư vấn máy laser công suất 40w -> 80w

## vuotquaconsong

Em đang cần gấp máy khắc laser dùng để khắc gỗ khổ làm việc 1m x 1.5 m , công suất khoảng 40w -> 80w , báo giá dùm em hoặc liên hệ qua mail hoặc đt , mail : vuotquaconsong77@yahoo.com , sdt : 0935295968 
1 vài hình ảnh về sản phẩm bên em gia công , CÒN 1 FILE PDF NỮA RÕ HƠN NHƯNG EM KO BIẾT GỬI LÊN , AI LIÊN HỆ THÌ EM GỬI QUA MAIL ĐỂ THAM KHẢO

----------


## ikip337

bạn nên xài 130-150w, 80w khắc yếu lắm

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, 150W thì cắt cả kim loại luôn chứ hả bác? Mình thấy khắc gỗ mỏng thì khoảng 40W là ok rùi?

----------

cuong

----------


## mayhancatkimloai

150 W là cắt kim loại đước 1mm, cắt nhựa được 30mm

----------


## Nguyễn Tuân

> Em đang cần gấp máy khắc laser dùng để khắc gỗ khổ làm việc 1m x 1.5 m , công suất khoảng 40w -> 80w , báo giá dùm em hoặc liên hệ qua mail hoặc đt , sdt : 0935295968 
> 1 vài hình ảnh về sản phẩm bên em gia công , CÒN 1 FILE PDF NỮA RÕ HƠN NHƯNG EM KO BIẾT GỬI LÊN , AI LIÊN HỆ THÌ EM GỬI QUA MAIL ĐỂ THAM KHẢO


em có máy 60w còn mới ko dùng nữa thanh lý giá rẻ, b cần liên hệ mình nhé 096.2829.222 hoặc mail captuida. vn @ gmail . com

----------


## Nam CNC

cái logo 22 thì có thể chạy laser chứ cái logo 17mm day đai khỏi nghĩ , chạy ra được mới ghê nếu em nó dây đai , chỉ có hệ gương lật họa may

với em thì cả 2 em chơi con dấu đồng thau , gia nhiệt lên tầm 400-450 độ ép xuống tầm 1 giây cho 1 phát là xong , chấp laser luôn , bảo đảm sắc nét và còn có độ lún đẹp tuyệt vời , bề mặt đen bóng hơn hehehe


tham khảo thực tế dấu nó đóng ra sao thì đi mua cái thớt gỗ nhà bếp Đức Thành về xem cái logo nó ép lên là sẽ hiểu liền.

----------

CKD, saudau, vuotquaconsong

----------


## micahoangtung

> em có máy 60w còn mới ko dùng nữa thanh lý giá rẻ, b cần liên hệ mình nhé 096.2829.222 hoặc mail captuida. Vn @ gmail . Com


 bác định bán e nó giá bao nhiêu vậy?mình đang cần 1 em

----------


## hung1706

Hehe sẵn tát nước theo mưa, các bác cho em hỏi thăm tí nhá. Em đang cần làm 1 máy cắt bìa carton (1 và 2 3 lớp), có thể cắt để gấp và cắt đứt hẳn thì cần đầu cắt công suất bao nhiêu ạ ? 
Thanks các bác lắm lắm ạ !

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hehe sẵn tát nước theo mưa, các bác cho em hỏi thăm tí nhá. Em đang cần làm 1 máy cắt bìa carton (1 và 2 3 lớp), có thể cắt để gấp và cắt đứt hẳn thì cần đầu cắt công suất bao nhiêu ạ ? 
> Thanks các bác lắm lắm ạ !


Ở trong đó bác chạy qua lượm con laser của bác Takami về mua bóng 60W thay vào là OK

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe dạ em cảm ơn bác Thuhanoi. Do diện tích nhỏ nên em lắp để chủ động kích thước. Vấn đề em lo nhất là cs bóng khoảng bao nhiêu là đủ vì em phải dự kiến kinh phí thấp nhất có thể ạ hehe

----------


## thuhanoi

Cắt giấy thì 40W CO2 là gọn và thỏa mái cắt (nhưng giấy mà cắt chậm dể bị cháy  :Big Grin:  ). Mica thì ì ạch cắt cũng được 3ly

----------

hung1706

----------


## vtco05

> bạn nên xài 130-150w, 80w khắc yếu lắm


Mình đang sài 80W máy china nè cắt mika 12mm còn được mà bác chê yếu , khắc gỗ mình cho chạy bước 0.1mm mắt thường khó phân biệt được bước chạy nữa. nên nhu cầu tùy bạn khắc gì mà mua nếu chỉ khắc thường lên mika gộ 50W là ok , cắt mika 10mm thì dùng 80W.

----------

